# Fische scheu



## Chris2456 (12. Okt. 2009)

hallo,

meine goldfische schwimmen manchmal in die uferrinne des fertigteiches.
manchmal muss ich sie rausholen manchmal machen sie es von alleine.

1. Schwimmen die fische dort hinein weil dort der bachlauf endet und dort viel sauerstoff ist?
2. die fische sind noch sehr scheu. wie schaff ich es , dass sie mir bald aus der hand fressen oder sofort kommen, wenn futter hinein geschüttet wird?

Und noch eine Frage:
Mit welcher Länge können goldfische circa laichen und welchen durchmesser hat dann der bauch?


----------



## heiko-rech (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fische scheu*

Hallo,


Chris2456 schrieb:


> 1. Schwimmen die fische dort hinein weil dort der bachlauf endet und dort viel sauerstoff ist?


Am Sauerstoff hängt das meiner Meinung nach nicht, wenn dem so wäre hättest du eine sehr unterschiedliche Sauerstoffverteilung und an einigen Stellen dann zu wenig Sauerstoff. Das halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich. Aber bei mir hielten sich die Goldfische auch sehr oft am Einlauf auf, solange ich diesen noch recht starkt sprudelnd angelegt hatte. Gleiches galt für einen Ausströmer, den ich mal kurz laufen hatte. Vielleicht reagieren die Fische auf die Luftblasen unter Wasser und halten diese für etwas fressbares.

Meine Goldfische schwimmen auch manchmal in die Pflanzköbe, die nur wenige cm unter Wasser stehen und kommen dort problemlos wieder selbst heraus.



Chris2456 schrieb:


> 2. die fische sind noch sehr scheu. wie schaff ich es , dass sie mir bald aus der hand fressen oder sofort kommen, wenn futter hinein geschüttet wird?


Meine waren sehr schnell zutraulich. Immer an der gleichen Stelle füttern und Futter aus der Hand anbieten.


Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Goermi (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fische scheu*

Hallo, kannste du mir wohl sagen wie schnell, "sehr schnell zutraulich" ungefähr ist? Habe meine Fische jetzt seid 4 Wochen in meinem Teich und wenn Sie mich sehen verschwinden sie immer gleich hinter den Topf der Seerose, auch wenn es Futter gibt. Irgendeine Idee wie ich Sie zutraulich bekommen kann? Vielleicht ist es jetzt auch schon zu spät vor dem Winter, da haben Sie ja eh nicht mehr so die aktivität.

MFG

Dominik


----------



## Olli.P (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fische scheu*

Hi Dominik,

du hast dir die Frage schon selbst beantwortet. 

Warte bis zur nächsten Saison.


----------



## Niklas (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fische scheu*

Hi als ich noch einen fertig Teich hatte waren sie ganz undgarnicht zahm und wurden es auch nicht. JETZT  schon und ein Fisch der __ Brassen (45 cm) frisst mir aus der Hand. Ist zwar unglaublich aber wegen seiner Länge ist er Einzelgänger aber dafür zutraulicher. Mit dem Bachlauf ist es so immer wenn ich meinen Teich wieder mit Wasser  voll laufen lasse, also nachdem verdunsten stehen die Fische auch immer unter dem Strahl( ich lasse ihn 1 Stunde laufen). Und meine Karpfen schwimmen auch in Flachwasser genau wie die anderen Fische nur diese gucken dabei zur Hälfte herraus und komen trotztdem wieder zurück


----------



## heiko-rech (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fische scheu*

Hallo,


Goermi schrieb:


> Hallo, kannste du mir wohl sagen wie schnell, "sehr schnell zutraulich" ungefähr ist?



Naja, so ca. 3 Monate hats wohl gedauert, bis sie wirklich aus der Hand gefressen haben. Aber scheu waren mein Goldfische eigentlich nie wirklich.

Gruß

Heiko


----------

